# Hot job - Machinist?  No surprises here...



## ScrapMetal (Dec 15, 2011)

http://www.foxnews.com/us/2011/12/15/on-job-hunt-machinists-in-high-demand/?test=latestnews

I think most of us will read this and say, "Yep, no surprise there."

-Ron


----------



## Tony Wells (Dec 15, 2011)

Sure no surprise here. East Texas has been hiring pretty steady for quite a while now, and scraping the bottom of the barrel as far as I'm concerned. But they aren't hiring in @ $30/hour. There are too many to choose from, and most aren't worth it. Plus we don't have union dues to pay, or union to interfere with fair hiring/firing. But, there's plenty of work.


----------



## ScrapMetal (Dec 16, 2011)

It really makes me wonder what is going to happen when we have no one capable of doing this kind of work, or any kind of repair or building work for that matter.  What will we do?  Give out special visas and import workers from China and Indonesia?

I am really disgusted with where public schools have gone as far as "education" goes (I have three kids in various stages of middle and high school).  Not only did they use to give a fairly solid education, they also provided an introduction to some of the skills you might need out in the workforce.  Now, they don't prepare you for "getting a job" or living independently.  Oh no, now they teach "Keyboarding" (not even typing and to use the proper format for letters, resumes, etc.) and how to make Power Point displays.  I'm sorry, the kids don't need this stuff.  They already have computers at home that they know how to use.  These kind of classes prepare them for nothing, not even college.  The worst part is for those that don't care to go to college there is nothing, no woodshop, no metalshop, and no autoshop.  Well, you've taught them keyboarding.  Guess they can go press buttons on a cash register and ask, "Do you want fries with that?" :banghead:

Sorry, went off in to another rant.   You should hear what my wife has to put up with at times.  :biggrin:

-Ron


----------



## Highpower (Dec 16, 2011)

Tony Wells said:


> Sure no surprise here. East Texas has been hiring pretty steady for quite a while now, and scraping the bottom of the barrel as far as I'm concerned. But they aren't hiring in @ $30/hour. There are too many to choose from, and most aren't worth it. Plus we don't have union dues to pay, or union to interfere with fair hiring/firing. But, there's plenty of work.


A quick check of the want ad's here shows that if you have 2-5 years experience, can set-up and operate manual and CNC mills & lathes (with and w/o digital readouts), experience with (_insert multiple added machines here_) "a plus", have all your own tools, etc., we are offering $12 - $15 @hr to start.  :huh:


----------



## ScrapMetal (Dec 16, 2011)

That $30/hour may depend a lot on where in the country you are.  Cost of living on the coasts is way out of whack to what it is here in the middle of the country.  Either that or give the guy in the article a call and see if he's hiring. :biggrin:

-Ron


----------

